# Ingenieros Incomprendidos



## juanma (Nov 1, 2008)

Murió un Ingeniero y se fue a Las puertas del Cielo.
Sabido es que los Ingenieros por su honestidad siempre van al cielo.

San Pedro buscó en su archivo, pero últimamente andaba un poco desorganizado
y no lo encontró en el montón de papeles, así que Le dijo:

'Lo lamento, no estás en listas...'. De modo que el Ingeniero se fue a la puerta del infierno,

rápidamente le dieron albergue y alojamiento. Poco tiempo pasó y el Ingeniero se cansó
de padecer Las miserias del infierno, así que se puso a diseñar y construir mejoras.
Con el Paso del tiempo, ya tenían ISO´s 9000-14000,18000, 21000, SAP R3, 
monitoreo de cenizas, aire acondicionado, inodoros automaticos, escaleras eléctricas, 
redes de comunicaciones con fibra optica, programas de mantenimiento predictivo,
sistemas de control field bus y Hart, sistemas de control de acceso mediante huella digital,  
Wi-fi, I-PODs, etc etc etc etc Y el Ingeniero se convirtió en la adquisición más rentable en millones de años
para el infierno...

Un día Dios llamó al Diablo por teléfono y con tono de sospecha le preguntó:

'¿Y que..... cómo estan por allá en el infierno?'

¡¡Estamos a toda madre! contestó el diablo....Estamos certificados ISO 9000,14000,18000,
21000, tenemos sistema de monitoreo de cenizas,aire acondicionado,
inodoros con drenaje mediante sensor infrarrojo, escaleras eléctricas con control automatico de carga,
equipos electrónicos para controlar el ahorro de energía, Internet inalámbrico 811.02.g, etc.
Apunta por favor mi dirección de email : eldiablofeliz @ infierno.com... por si algo se te
ofrece

Dios preguntó entonces ¿Qué acaso TIENEN un Ingeniero allí?

El diablo contestó...... ......... ....si ¡¡¡

Esto es un ENORME y GARRAFAL error, nunca debió haber llegado ahí un Ingeniero!

Los ingenieros siempre van al cielo, eso está escrito y resuelto para todos los casos.

¡Me lo mandas inmediatamente!

¡Ni loco!. Dijo el diablo..........

Me gusta tener un Ingeniero de planta en esta organización. .. Y me voy a quedar con él eternamente' .

'Mándamelo o...... ¡¡TE DEMANDARÉ!.. .'.

Y el Diablo, con la vista nublada por la tremenda carcajada que soltó,
Le contestó a Dios: ¿Ah Sí? ...y por curiosidad.. .

¿DE DÓNDE
VAS A SACAR UN ABOGADO?' si todos estan aqui! Moraleja.... ......... ......... .........

HAY QUE ENTENDER A LOS INGENIEROS, AMARLOS, BENDECIRLOS Y
DARLE GRACIAS A DIOS POR HABERLOS CREADO!

    1. Un Ingeniero no es que sea prepotente, es que está rodeado de giles.
    2. Un Ingeniero no tiene el ego muy Grande, es que el cuarto es muy chiquito.
    3. No es que quieran tener la razón siempre, es que los otros siempre hablan boludeces.
    4. Un Ingeniero no es que carezca de sentimientos, es que los demas son muy afeminados.
    5. Un Ingeniero no tiene vida desorganizada, es solo que tiene un ritmo de vida particular.
    6. Un Ingeniero no ve el mundo, lo cambia.
    7. Un Ingeniero no es que sea un creido, es que los simples mortales no lo comprenden.
    8. Un Ingeniero no es un ser calculador y frío, simplemente su cerebro es mas fuerte que su bobo.
    9. Un Ingeniero no es un Enredador, es que las personas se abatatan y no entienden una mierda.
    10. Un Ingeniero no es un crítico, es que los errores de la gente son muy evidentes.

    11. Un Ingeniero no es un inútil para hacer tareas cotidianas, es que para que mierda gastan
    sus valiosas energías en pelotudeces.
    12. No es que el trabajo los absorba es que... De que carajos estaba hablando? ya me olvide.
    13. Un Ingeniero no comete errores, solo prueba si los demás estaban prestando atención!
    14. Un ingeniero no es aquel que tenga un titulo sino que hace valer su ingenio y esto le da valor
    al titulo si lo tiene.
    15. No es que se crea un PESADO, ES QUE LO ES!

    Pero recuerden, ser tan cercano a la perfección tiene sus problemas así que los que no son ingenieros
    comprendan a estas tristes almas torturadas entre la genialidad y la incomprensión.
    MANDA ESTE MENSAJE A TUS AMIGOS PARA QUE TENGAN UNA IDEA DE LO QUE ES UN INGENIERO.
    ¡¡¡ Y QUE DIOS BENDIGA PLENAMENTE A QUIEN ESCRIBIÓ ESTO,
    YA QUE SOLO UNA MENTE ILUMINADA POR DIOS PUDO HABERLO HECHO !

    UN INGENIERO... DE SEGURO ...

    ATENTAMENTE
    UN (Futuro) INGENIERO 

PD: NO soy amigo de los mails FW, pero este me parecio mas que excelente. Asi que pido a los moderadores que no sea tomado como un FW.
PD2: Sobre los abogados, estoy totalmente en desacuerdo, debe haber abogados en el cielo


----------



## ciri (Nov 1, 2008)

está.. bueno..

pero queda mejor en esta sección..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2937.html


----------



## mabauti (Nov 1, 2008)

buen mensaje juanma


----------



## juanma (Nov 1, 2008)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> está.. bueno..
> 
> pero queda mejor en esta sección..
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about2937.html



Tenes razon, y hasta esta parte del chiste/reflexion   

Si algun moderador lo corta y pega alla no hay ningun problema   

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 1, 2008)

juaaa  

Exelente.


----------



## Condor-11 (Nov 1, 2008)

"4. Un Ingeniero no es que carezca de sentimientos, es que los demas son muy afeminados."

Esta mortal esa jajaja.

Saludos!


----------



## lalex (Nov 1, 2008)

> DE DÓNDE
> VAS A SACAR UN ABOGADO?' si todos estan aqui!



jaa... puede ser q alla muchos abogados "truchos", pero tambien existen abogados de los buenos.


muy bueno, la verdad.. me re gusto

saludos!


----------

